# How critical NO3 > 0 to fish, shrimps and plants ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 10Gl planted tank and just tested my watter and found out that my:
GH-180
KH-40
PH-7
Ammonia - 0
NO2 - 0
*NO3 - 30*
Some people are saying that NO3 < 80 is OK but some saying that NO3 >0 could be stressfull to fish, shrimps and plants. My fish is doing quiet well so far but I did loose some RCS and some of my plants got some kind of deices. So I'm wondering if my NO3 = 30 may cost those issues ???


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

generally 40 is considered the upper limit for nitrates, and below 20 is desireable. Fish do not need nitrate in the water. Shrimp and some crays are not very nitrate tolerant, so you might want to get it lower by increasing the amount and/or frequency of your changes.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BillD said:


> generally 40 is considered the upper limit for nitrates, and below 20 is desireable. Fish do not need nitrate in the water. Shrimp and some crays are not very nitrate tolerant, so you might want to get it lower by increasing the amount and/or frequency of your changes.


Interesting. I change 25-30% of the watter once a week. Should I decrease amount and times of feeding as well? This is what increased it in the first place. I feed my fish twice a day. But use to feed it once a day, then I had NO3 - 0 but my fish eventually went after my shrimps, this is why I increased it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Just increase the water change amount and see where it takes you. Try 50%, which should take you to 15. Watch and see where it goes to by the next change.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

The plants should get at least 5 ppm Nitrate. 10 is even better for some plants.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

waj8 said:


> The plants should get at least 5 ppm Nitrate. 10 is even better for some plants.


So, 50% watter change should help or it will be to much for plants (as I have problem with them as well) ?


----------

